# ESPN Exhibition Game - USA vs Puerto Rico



## Diable

*Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I'll start a thread in case anyone wants to discuss this game.At least it's a basketball game whether or not it's an exhibition.No real way to know who will start for the USA so I won't bother


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I think it's gonna be Paul-Wade-LeBron-Elton-Dwight....but.....I think Coach K might go with LeBron at the 4 and play small ball with alot of pressing


----------



## HB

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

It just feels so early for basketball, am not used to it. Whoa! four of the 2003 kids starting.


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



HB said:


> It just feels so early for basketball, am not used to it. Whoa! four of the 2003 kids starting.


Yeah, I am excited about football season. This championship event doesn't even come close to it. 

Anyway, GO USA!


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

D-wade already gettin goin


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

that Wade guy is pretty good for the USA...


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

what is this, a three point shoot-out?

btw, i can't stand puerto rico


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

:laugh: Bill and other guy were saying great hustle by Elton Brand - but in fact it was Dwight Howard who hustled and grabbed the offensive boards.

Looks like too early game to comment on for Bill Walton and the other guy.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

That's one ugly dude that just fouled Bosh


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Chris Bosh has looked like trash so far. Fumbling passes and bricking shots. But it's early.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

and least he's hitting FT's


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Egalitarian Meritocracy. Ha. I love Walton.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

"That's something the USA players will have to get used to"

what? playing by the rules?


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

USA seems to be experimenting so far. This defense is completely unnecessary for Puerto Rico.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Good to see none of the US players are forcing it so far. Kinda surprised about Chris Bosh not expecting passes from Lebron. They've been practicing together for a while now, you'd think he'd know.

EDIT - Also, has Carmelo turned into a hell of a shooter or what? I've been very impressed with his shooting ability lately. He might be the best scorer on this team until Kobe gets healthy.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

That #8 on Purto Rico is pretty good


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Melo playing great for Team USA. And I believe D Wade put a player on a poster almost once a game at least. They called a travel, but that dunk was sick.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

The NBA doesn't call traveling on fast breaks, which is a shame. I see guys taking the ball and just running with it 10 feet before finishing. Even guys like Varejao and Manu who should know better do it routinely.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



> That #8 on Purto Rico is pretty good


yes, but anybody can hit a three pointer when you have 4 seconds to shoot it.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

why cant arroyo find a starting job in the NBA.....


he seems to excell against USA's best players in the olympics all the time yet during the NBA season he gets put on the bench?.....i dont understand


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Coach K has not impressed me at all. They're still failing to beat the zone like they should. Ball movement has been well executed, however. Aside from 'Melo, the NT is having a tough time finishing.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

his defense rots and so far he's scored some junk shots. big deal


----------



## Diable

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I don't think Arenas has gotten into the game yet has he?


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

LMAO. Bill Walton talking about TJ Ford when I thought he was going to say LeBron. What the **** is he doing.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Santiago is eating us up inside.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

2nd unit looks a little rusty early in the 2nd...


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

just in

and santiago is slamming into people with no calls


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Dwight Howard, please.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Dude rivals Josh Boone as ugliest dude 6'11" and above.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

bull crap calls and no calls against the us


----------



## Colby Briant

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

whats the score, and is there a link where i can see some stats?


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I still can't believe Coach K thinks he's going to full court press professional players. Over/under on number of games it takes him to dump that entirely?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Horrible refs.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

That was a charge if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Just an exhibition game but it's a good look at the team the USA has assembled. The 1st quarter just ended, USA is up by 6 I think. I had a couple thoughts from the first quarter alone. 

The press is a great idea, but it's a work in progress. PR has beat it and wound up with easy buckets atleast a few times. That's the only reason they're in the game. 

Carmelo Anthony is outstanding. He might be our leading scorer. 

Dwight Howard is an absolute monster. You stick him on the court and he doesn't even need touches because nobody can box him out. He'll be instant offensive rebounding. 

Defensive effort is there, so that's good, but it hasn't translated yet. 

I love the chemistry between Paul, Wade and LeBron. 

Haven't seen much zone from PR, so the lack of shooting hasn't haunted us yet. PR coach said it's just an exhibition game and he won't be playing all of his cards in this game, so we might not see much zone. I hope we do though, because the USA team needs the practice against it.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I guess if there's a time to lose, it would be before the actual tournament.

It'd be better if we never lost.

That looked like a charge, by the way. At least as much of a charge as was called on the other end.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

We can't expect to get calls. Didn't get them in the last Olympics or World Championships, won't get them now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

is elton brand in the doghouse or something? watching wade, lebron, and carmelo was fun and all, but enough's enough


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



UD40 said:


> Horrible refs.



when has there ever been a good ref :biggrin:




PR up 4....


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Look at what happens when you put the role player squad out there. No penetration, no explosion.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Chris Bosh will also be a really good guy to have upfront once those long range shots start dropping. 

2nd unit stinking up the 2nd quarter.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Thanks for the update, i just tunned in because i saw this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Those 3s are layups to Arenas.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

why not go with 2 bigs.....Elton and Dwight for example, and work whatever mismatch we can create...

I just dont understand why we can't establish a low post threat against these guys


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Thuloid said:


> I still can't believe Coach K thinks he's going to full court press professional players. Over/under on number of games it takes him to dump that entirely?


do you understand the point of pressing? are you expecting steals every other time down the floor?


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Great hustle by Bowen on that last play.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Agreed. Arenas should get a green light, he's a terrific shooter.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Let's hope Coach K abandons the trap defense in the WC.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

how many freakin times does brand have to get slammed in the head!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Carlos Arroyo is killling them


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> Please don't tell me he uses a trap defense in the WC.


why wouldn't he? so far there's been at least two steals off of them.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> do you understand the point of pressing? are you expecting steals every other time down the floor?


 pressing creates a more uptempo game...with our lineups (no real bigs) and being alot more athletic , it actually makes alot of sense...


----------



## Colby Briant

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

anybody got the score?


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> pressing creates a more uptempo game...with our lineups (no real bigs) and being alot more athletic , it actually makes alot of sense...


exactly

rep for you


----------



## JNice

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

I'm not impressed so far. Too many bricked threes in the first with nobody even under the basket and giving up too many fastbreak chances to PR.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

arroyo 13 points.....


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> do you understand the point of pressing? are you expecting steals every other time down the floor?


I don't think any NT is going to get too pressured by the defense. Most NTs are too well-coached to fail to reach the open man when they are pressed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Arroyo is like God on earth in these international games, he doesn't miss a damn shot and is like crossing up our whole team. 

Shows how much confidence can affect your game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Good push by the 2nd unit.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Trap defense against a 3 point shooting team? 2 passes and you're killed every time. I guess they're banking on the fact that the PR bigs are so unathletic that the US wings will outjump them more often than not.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> do you understand the point of pressing? are you expecting steals every other time down the floor?


I'm expecting not to get guys wildly out of position. Giving up as many easy baskets as we get out of it just isn't a good idea.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Colby Briant said:


> anybody got the score?


38-35


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> Let's hope Coach K abandons the trap defense in the WC.


If it works, we should do it. We have the athletes to recover from defensive trapping situations. Maybe international teams don't do it very often. We need to take advantage of everything at our disposal. 

We need to forget about how we look doing something and focus on doing whatever it takes to win these games. None of these teams are going away easily.


----------



## JNice

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

I'm liking seeing Arroyo play well ...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Colby Briant said:


> anybody got the score?


38-35

USA leading.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Puerto Rico gets away with a lot of pushing.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Thuloid said:


> I'm expecting not to get guys wildly out of position. Giving up as many easy baskets as we get out of it just isn't a good idea.


that's not the point of the press. they're wanting to play a more up tempo game. that's accomplised by pressing, trapping, and pushing the ball. so you want a slow down game?


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Arroyo is like God on earth in these international games, he doesn't miss a damn shot and is like crossing up our whole team.
> 
> Shows how much confidence can affect your game.


The dude reps his country like his life depended on it. He was popping his jersey every other play in the Olympics and going nuts when they scored.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I think we can trap occasionally--hell, it's done in the NBA. But they were talking (and occasionally trying) a true full court press, and that's just not going to work at this level. Maybe, sometimes, against Puerto Rico. Not against the good teams.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Brandname said:


> If it works, we should do it. We have the athletes to recover from defensive trapping situations. Maybe international teams don't do it very often. We need to take advantage of everything at our disposal.


We'll get burned. I expect Lithuania to find the open man [perhaps Saras] at the perimeter, who will make the open three-point shot. It's way too risky. It's fine in a friendly, but I hope it's not used in the WC.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I hope Coach K doesn't fall into the trap of giving equal time to everyone. He should be going with whoever is playing well at the time.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Joe with the sick cross


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Sick move by Joe Johnson, and he was fouled.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Thuloid said:


> I think we can trap occasionally--hell, it's done in the NBA. But they were talking (and occasionally trying) a true full court press, and that's just not going to work at this level. Maybe, sometimes, against Puerto Rico. Not against the good teams.


we lost to this team twice for crying out loud. apparently they're pretty good.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> that's not the point of the press. they're wanting to play a more up tempo game. that's accomplised by pressing, trapping, and pushing the ball. so you want a slow down game?


Giving up wide-open threes also creates an up-tempo game [longer rebounds; outlet]. Let's try it.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> We'll get burned. I expect Lithuania to find the open man [perhaps Saras] at the perimeter, who will make the open three-point shot. It's way too risky. It's fine in a friendly, but I hope it's not used in the WC.


Well yeah, if it's not working we need to abandon it. But there's no reason not to try it at least.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> that's not the point of the press. they're wanting to play a more up tempo game. that's accomplised by pressing, trapping, and pushing the ball. so you want a slow down game?


I want good D. Whether it's a press or a trap or straight man to man, I want good D. Giving up wide open 3s will get us beat. See, the name of the game is scoring more than your opponent. If you give up easy baskets as often as you get them, your D isn't helping.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Brandname said:


> Well yeah, if it's not working we need to abandon it. But there's no reason not to try it at least.


Against Puerto Rico, you mean.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> Giving up wide-open threes also creates an up-tempo game [longer rebounds; outlet]. Let's try it.


all right. so sit back and completely slow it down is what you're saying.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Thuloid said:


> I think we can trap occasionally--hell, it's done in the NBA. But they were talking (and occasionally trying) a true full court press, and that's just not going to work at this level. Maybe, sometimes, against Puerto Rico. Not against the good teams.


Why wouldn't it???

Name a PG better than Arroyo we'll face in our pool....I don't know one. Our press creates opportunities to force turnovers, and will automatically create a more uptempo game. Since we're obviously not looking to slow down and pound into the post, you press, and let our guards (where we're very deep, and more athletic than ANYONE) get up and down. 

That's how we'll win games, not slowing down and winning a 1/2 court battle....we can beat teams on the 1/2 court, but we're a hell of alot better when we're running.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> we lost to this team twice for crying out loud. apparently they're pretty good.


They're ok. They're not Lithuania or Argentina. The question is whether they're pretty good, or whether we're just terribly mediocre in this format.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Joe Johnson looking impressive. He is a guy you kind of overlook because he is a jack of all trades player, but he can put up buckets in a hurry. That crossover leading to the reverse layup on the baseline, plus the foul, was nastyness.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Thuloid said:


> I want good D. Whether it's a press or a trap or straight man to man, I want good D. Giving up wide open 3s will get us beat. See, the name of the game is scoring more than your opponent. If you give up easy baskets as often as you get them, your D isn't helping.


jumping at every ball fake and flying past the man isn't good defense either. let's hope they work that out also in the next couple months.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Team USA looking stronger, and pulling away a little bit. Santiago is a smart player, he's looking to score, but is a good passer in kicking the ball back out.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> all right. so sit back and completely slow it down is what you're saying.


I think it's quite arrogant to expect our athleticism to dominate defensively. The other teams are too smart. We have to play their game. I cannot state a perfect defensive stategy, but I don't like trapping. Lithuania will exploit it very easily, in my opinion. They're too good to be controlled by a press.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



JNice said:


> I'm liking seeing Arroyo play well ...


He did this in the olympics too. But when he gets back to the NBA, its like he....stinks


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> Against Puerto Rico, you mean.


Against anyone. We can adjust our defense depending on the game situation.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Good defense by Brand.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

10 turnovers now....who said our press isn't working??


----------



## JNice

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



OneBadLT123 said:


> He did this in the olympics too. But when he gets back to the NBA, its like he....stinks


He played pretty well for Orlando at the end of last season ... one of the many reasons for their strong finish.

It's his attitude that gets him in trouble.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Up 8! I'm watching this game like it's a playoff game for my favorite team.

Their outside shots need to start going down. You'd think USA would be capitalizing on the 20ft line.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> 10 turnovers now....who said our press isn't working??


No one said that pressing was a bad idea against Puerto Rico, who have burned us at least three times by my count with open three-point shots, due to pressing.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

and secondly...

the press is going to hurt them more in the 2nd half than it does right now....as the game goes on, and fatigue sets in, you'll see more mistakes made b/c of the press


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

that deep USA bench is starting to wear on PR now....USA is pulling away slowly


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> No one said that pressing was a bad idea against Puerto Rico, who have burned us at least three times by my count with open three-point shots, due to pressing.


 Our press is creating open 3's? 

Fine with me....if they were getting high % shots out of it, that's fine...but if PR wants to jack up 3's, even if they are a good shooting team, i'll take it...

Long shots = Long Rebounds = More transition opportunities


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> I think it's quite arrogant to expect our athleticism to dominate defensively. The other teams are too smart. We have to play their game. I cannot state a perfect defensive stategy, but I don't like trapping.


Just watch. you've been doing too much typing. it appears they're trapping on 1) hand-offs 2) on the ball screens. it's not every time. and all i'm saying is that you can't just expect pushing the ball up the court to result in an up-tempo game. it's a combination of things; including full court man pressure for a 4-5minute period, trapping at times; gambling some times. nothing has been done exclusively/constantly.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

The first-quarter ball movement isn't there anymore, unfortunately. They're is no motion [sit and watch offense, basically]. It doesn't work, unless you have near-automatic shooters. Our athleticism is more advantageous on offense. They should use it against the other teams, by getting free and swinging the ball, until they find the open man.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Arenas is a hell of a player. He should be finishing games for the US team instead of Paul.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Great hustle by Elton Brand.....you gotta like that


----------



## UD40

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

48-35

Now that's USA basketball.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Wow, awesome finish to the half! Love what I'm seeing here. Up 13 and not hitting from the outside.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

nice strip by arroyo....but brand put just enough pressure on him to miss that last shot


----------



## HallOfFamer

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Great hustle by Arenas to save the ball and Brand scaring Arroyo on that breakaway layup. Defense was great in the second.:clap:


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> jumping at every ball fake and flying past the man isn't good defense either. let's hope they work that out also in the next couple months.


Well that's the truth. Let's say I'm not confident.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Our press is creating open 3's?
> 
> Fine with me....if they were getting high % shots out of it, that's fine...but if PR wants to jack up 3's, even if they are a good shooting team, i'll take it...


Won't work against good teams [Lithuania, Argentina, etc.]



> Long shots = Long Rebounds = More transition opportunities


Already stated, however, long open shots = three easy points 50% of the time.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> The first-quarter ball movement isn't there anymore, unfortunately.


Are you even watching this? That second unit game in in the 2nd quarter and moved the ball 10x better than the first unit.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Wow the second unit was really boring...


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> The first-quarter ball movement isn't there anymore, unfortunately. They're is no motion [sit and watch offense, basically]. It doesn't work, unless you have near-automatic shooters. Our athleticism is more advantageous on offense. They should use it against the other teams, by getting free and swinging the ball, until they find the open man.


I agree 100%....our transition game is easy, these guys can make those type of plays...

but the difference between bronze and gold is going to be how we execute in the 1/2 court

i'm not a Duke-expect, but what does Coach K run down there? I'd think like you said, a motion offense to swing the ball around and work the clock until we get an open look...our athleticism should create advantages if we work the ball....especially with our bigs being very athletic for their size, we definitely should look to move our bigs out (also creating lanes for the guards) to use our athletic ability to our advantage in the 1/2 court set too


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> Just watch. you've been doing too much typing. it appears they're trapping on 1) hand-offs 2) on the ball screens. it's not every time. and all i'm saying is that you can't just expect pushing the ball up the court to result in an up-tempo game. it's a combination of things; including full court man pressure for a 4-5minute period, trapping at times; gambling some times. nothing has been done exclusively/constantly.


I agree. We can afford to risk some open shots, but in my opinion, it should never be our main defensive stategy.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> three easy points 50% of the time.


?!?!?!? Who the heck shoots 50 from downtown?


----------



## adhir1

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

hey Patch, who was in the starting lineup? And how is Bosh doing?????


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Great end to the half. I love our chances at that pace.

Man, do I love seeing Wade, Lebron, and Carmello on the floor at the same time. 

Also, Arenas should be getting more playing time. He's exactly what we need for this type of game. Great shooter, excellent finisher. Not a great body-up man defender, but plays the lanes well. He had a great finish to the half. 

We have some issues we need to work on. But a lot of the is due to the fact that we can't contain Arroyo. He's a man possessed when playing on his national team. Benedict Boozer was right; confidence is an amazing thing.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

What's evident is that the USA has no post scorers. Elton Brand for the past year and a half has exclusively been a jump shooter. Bosh looks more interested on the perimeter as well. Dwight Howard is a garbage guy at this point. I think we can win like this, but those expecting for interior dominance by exploiting mismatches will be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Thuloid

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Yeah, the 2nd unit looked far better, in almost every way. Come to think of it, I think I like the 2nd unit lineup better. Not as far as talent, but the composition makes more sense to me.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> Are you even watching this? That second unit game in in the 2nd quarter and moved the ball 10x better than the first unit.


I wasn't referring to Hinrich - Battier - Miller, etc. I don't remember exactly, which players it was on the two consecutive possessions I saw before I typed that post, but the players just stood there.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> i'm not a Duke-expect, but what does Coach K run down there? I'd think like you said, a motion offense


yes


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> ?!?!?!? Who the heck shoots 50 from downtown?


Open shots.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> I wasn't referring to Hinrich - Battier - Miller, etc. I don't remember exactly, which players it was on the two consecutive possessions I saw before I typed that post, but the players just stood there.


you are correct about stagnation, but that ball was being whipped around faster than PR could go


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

2nd unit really put PR on lockdown. You really see the value that Hinrich, Battier and Bowen bring to the team, because they were the energy behind the defense that created the seperation. Diving on loose balls and picking up the defensive intensity. PR just didn't have the motor to play at the same speed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

One thing is for sure, nobody can ***** about the effort. Our boys are diving all over the place scrapping. 

By the way anyone not near a TV who wants to watch the game streaming, download TVUPlayer (google it). It works great..


----------



## Hoopla

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Great defensive energy. It didn't translate much early on, but it did later in the 2nd quarter. Not surprisingly, Battier, Hinrich, and Bowen played their minutes in that quarter.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> One thing is for sure, nobody can ***** about the effort. Our boys are diving all over the place scrapping.
> 
> By the way anyone not near a TV who wants to watch the game streaming, download TVUPlayer (google it). It works great..


I'm recording it on dvd too, if anyone wants it later on


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> you are correct about stagnation, but that ball was being whipped around faster than PR could go


I mentioned this. I liked the ball-movement until those possessions, in which no motion was made. The US' advantage in athleticism [and willingness of the players to pass up contested shots to swing the ball around] will be very serviceable in creating open shots.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



adhir1 said:


> hey Patch, who was in the starting lineup? And how is Bosh doing?????


paul, wade, lebron, melo, and bosh. bosh if u really want to kno, was downright awful and had no idea wat he was doing.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I'm not sure if I can take these motivational speeches seriously after that American Express commercial.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

I applaud Coach K he got guys pressuring the ball and playing defense who don't ever attempt to play D in the NBA. 

Arenas is hustling and actually playing D he doesn't ever play that hard on D with the Wiz. Adding the role players has really increased the overall energy of the team they aren't playing with the allstar game mindset. 

He should have been named coach long ago the NBA coaches have gotten too comfortable accepting the headgames and lax attitude out of star players. Coach K is taking it back to the basics of the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



adhir1 said:


> hey Patch, who was in the starting lineup? And how is Bosh doing?????


Was Chris Paul, Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony and Chris Bosh. 

Bosh missed a couple long range shots, but they were shots he will usually hit. They just rimmed out. That'll where his value lies mostly. He was getting pushed around in the middle because he doesn't have the bulk, but if USA can get to running an uptempo game, Bosh will be out there filling lanes, and in the halfcourt, the slower centers won't be able to stay with him. Santiago was giving him space on the long range shot.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

quick thoughts on the first half:

GREAT defensive energy from the 2nd unit (once they got warmed up). 

Are we in love with the shorter 3-pointer? I mean, I know the international game is more perimeter oriented, but can't we wait for better shots? These new-wave 'transition' 3's just don't seem to work necessarily for our international team.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I'm looking forward to seeing how they come out in the second half. There's two things that K's Duke teams are known for. 1) Closing out half's (last 5 minutes) in a big way. 2) Making minor but key adjustments that just put away the opposition. The US is 1 for 2 so far. We'll see how they do with #2.


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



Sir Patchwork said:


> 2nd unit really put PR on lockdown. You really see the value that Hinrich, Battier and Bowen bring to the team, because they were the energy behind the defense that created the seperation. Diving on loose balls and picking up the defensive intensity. PR just didn't have the motor to play at the same speed.


agreed


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Can I throw out just a off-the-wall idea here....feel free to shoot it down.

5 guys on the floor:

LeBron, Melo, Battier, Wade, Paul/Arenas

Run our press....our superior athleticism would make the press even better with basically 5 guards.

When we drop back, we could do one of two things:

Man -- Match up in the order I listed above (LeBron at the 5, Paul at the 1, etc.)
Zone -- Probably either a 1-2-2 or 3-2 zone. Use our quickness to play passing lanes and make them work for anything on the perimeter.

The only way I think this would fail is if the opponent can slow it down, break our press, and pound into the post (assuming our perimeter D is strong and doesn't allow penetration often).

Offense?

Run our same motion offense and look for mismatches....but the best option would be to use our transition game to create easy opportunities with our quickness and/or by turnovers from our press.
What do you think? Maybe 10 minutes a night?


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Might work against a team that goes small, but you put in a guy like Santiago and that could be problems. Although, Battier surprisingly played well against the big man.

Someone said it right before though. The US has to get a post presence first.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I would be concerned with rebounding. I would put Howard in instead of Battier, but then that sort of defeats the purpose of small ball. It wouldn't be a lineup I'd be comfortable with against a team with any size on the floor.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> Might work against a team that goes small, but you put in a guy like Santiago and that could be problems. Although, Battier surprisingly played well against the big man.
> 
> Someone said it right before though. The US has to get a post presence first.


I was going to say...Santiago looks tough for even our big guys to handle. Go small? Not sure that'll really work.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Great D completely wore down PR by early 2nd qtr and they struggled from there on. Arenas really sparked our play the final 6 minutes. He was the best US player on the floor in the 1st half.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Like A Breath said:


> I would put Howard...


Once that guy improves his offense, he'll be incredible. Is it just me, or has he added like 50pounds of pure muscle?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Coach K looks focused. He is really going to add something special to his coaching legacy when the USA wins the gold medal.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> Once that guy improves his offense, he'll be incredible. Is it just me, or has he added like 50pounds of pure muscle?


He does look frickin' huge...


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Has Santiago been matched up with Howard yet? I would be interested in seeing that. Because if Daniel Santiago dominates us, Yao and Gasol could be a bit of trouble.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I would normally say put Bosh in there for a big man who can still be athletic for that small lineup...but he's looked horrible so far


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



SPMJ said:


> Arenas really sparked our play the final 6 minutes.


Arenas shoots those three pointers so effortlessly. When Hinrich, Battier and Bowen were on the floor with him, I was hoping he'd just get an Elton Brand pick and shoot a three pointer coming off of it.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Dang!


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Joe Johnson and LeBron is a sick combination. I hope they go to it often.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I'm surprised Santiago hasn't been signed to a 1 or 2 year contract by any NBA teams yet. I know he's pretty old, but considering there are hardly any good centers in the league, he seems pretty serviceable.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I don't think that anything you see tonight should be taken as the way we're going to operate when it counts.Mostly it looks like they are experimenting to see how different things look.I wasn't pleased with the transition offense or the pressure defense.We definitely need to press so as to take full advantage of our depth and athleticism,but we need to do it effectively.We need to push the ball more effectively also and more persistently.If we can run the way we intend to then noone in the world will be able to keep up with us.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Good on-ball defense, creating those easy conversions. Hinrich is doing his job.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Hell of a dunk by LBJ.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

No doubt we have to play balls-to-the-wall pressure defense for 40 minutes....this is when we're at our best.

Good defense will create good offense


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Damn Lebron just owned that guy. (was it Arroyo?)


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Dominance. PR can't even get a shot up, they look helpless on offense and outmanned on defense. This is the defensive pressure and the up-and-down game you want to see from this squad.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Laker Freak said:


> Damn Lebron just owned that guy. (was it Arroyo?)


He seemed pissed that he didn't have anyone to pass to on the last possession, haha...


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I'm really satisfied with the Hinrich admittance. If he can add consistency to his outside shot, he is a near-perfect international-ball point guard. He can lead our offense and create good shots.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

This is the team that a lot of expected to see.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Laker Freak said:


> (was it Arroyo?)


yes :biggrin: 

that was a legal D-wade move in the NBA


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

That's a bull**** call. I don't get it. The spin move Wade does is perfectly legal.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

hahaha... they called that on spot earlier in the broadcast.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Three travels on wade.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I love it when Krzyzewski doesn't like a call. closest official gets an earful


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Lebron playing some good defense in this game. Pretty good positionally. Already has a couple of blocks. I like it.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

EA sports video game officials trying to get PR back in this


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I just love Hinrich, he plays the game the way you're supposed too. I wasn't a big fan coming into the league but he compete's like hell.

This team is gonna get the Gold. When they add Kobe next year and Amare gets healthy it could be easy come Olympics time.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Let's see if Chris Bosh can redeem himself. Maybe he washed the concrete off of his hands at halftime.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

The officiating in these international games can be pathetically one sided.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

In my opinion, we should start LeBron at power-forward for the WC. He's too strong for small-forwards and too quick for power-forwards. If he can get man-to-man matchups in the paint, he'll be able to convert rather easily.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> In my opinion, we should start LeBron at power-forward for the WC.


If he can keep his post game up like that, I would be all for that. That looked good. Great footwork.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

2-3 zone is our kryptonite.....

send a player to the high post, swing the ball, and you've gotta find open shots....that's 7th grade basketball fellas!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Chris Bosh seems so soft


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> In my opinion, we should start LeBron at power-forward for the WC.



I agree 150%...

it works better for our defensive pressure, he's strong enough to handle most all post players we'll face, and he's fairly good on the block himself (eventhough we really wouldnt sit him down there much anyways)


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> 2-3 zone is our kryptonite.....
> 
> send a player to the high post, swing the ball, and you've gotta find open shots....that's 7th grade basketball fellas!


There's plenty of '04 Olympics tape for them to watch and see how they were contained by the zone.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

bull crap calls!!!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

wow....how long does Hinrich have to be set for that to be a charge?


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Hahaha, that was hilarious.

Hinrich was set before the camera even panned into his range.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Ramos is ugly


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

where is carmello anthony


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Ramos is ugly


 He isn't ugly...he's hideous


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Never in the history of the NBA has any player better defined the term "role player" than Shane Battier.

In this game, his role has been picking up fouls.


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Peter Ramos just about brought the goal down with that last dunk attempt...


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

That's a charge?......but not the one Hinrich took? That's interesting


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

....are the officials just calling opposites tonight? If the Hinrich thing was a block, that HAD to be a block too. Makes no sense.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Wow.Hinrich gets bulldozed and he's called for a charge then that guy flops on the other end.Worse only one of these guys is a FIBA ref


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

DWWYAAAAAAAAAANEEEEE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


(bring back the Heat PA Announcer)


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

There comes a time, once every two years, when NBA fans finally express their appreciation for the skill of NBA officials.


----------



## myst

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Wade should get 11 points for that one.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Puerto Rico is showing their inexperience and the US is taking advantage. Good read by Wade. Defense has really improved and the team is taking the _right _gambles.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I don't think I've ever seen Wade do a windmill before. That was nice.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

what a pass by LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

What a Pass!


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

LeBron!!!!!!! Oh my goodness.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

unless their is a giant debacle, this team will continue to get better. how good can this team get?


----------



## JNice

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

That Howard kid can really rebound ...


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I love how quickly the officials get the ball in after the ball goes out....it's like they want use to get the break started.....haha


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> Puerto Rico is showing their inexperience and the US is taking advantage. Good read by Wade. Defense has really improved and the team is taking the _right _gambles.


it's always right when your team is scoring and the other is missing :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I love Lebron as our playmaker. He seems to have such great chemistry with the other players. And he finally has a group of guys who can actually finish. I mean, how great is it to be able to pass to DWade?

And I love the passion our guys are playing with. They're playing proud.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Joe Johnson is a perfect fit for LeBron and Wade [as they'll dribble penetrate, freezing at least two guys, with Johnson being able to hit open shots]. He never forces anything.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

This is good basketball.

Edit: Walton almost says the say thing [beautiful instad of good].


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

3333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Was that Wade who hit that shot at the end?


----------



## RoyWilliams

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Damn!!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

just beautiful passing and defensive effort by team usa. this is going to be a very exciting world championships


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

So yeah this is a blow out


----------



## jazzy1

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

The pass Lebron threw to Howard was nasty. Howard has automatic hops. If he actually learns how to play on offense he could become the next Moses. He'll avrage 20 and 10 on hustle alone.


----------



## RoyWilliams

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Brandname said:


> Was that Wade who hit that shot at the end?


Yea


----------



## myst

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Mvp Mvp Mvp


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Beautiful. LeBron driving and picking apart the defense. Dwight Howard absolutely owning the middle. What are they feeding him? Hot damn he is huge. Dwyane Wade is running around making electric plays all over the place.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



RoyWilliams said:


> Yea


Who said he doesn't have 3 point range?

Holy ****, Wade's good. All these guys are.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

wade is playing some terrific on the ball defense....steals galore, leading to fastbreaks.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Yeah, LeBron definitely has the post-moves to start at PF.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Puerto Rico looked like they were going to put out a decent showing for about 13 minutes,but now it looks like they are quitting.If we play near our capabilities this team could demoralize a lot of teams.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Is Santiago still in the league? I remember him with the Bucks, but is he still there?


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Anyone have a clip of Wade's monster dunk off that steal?


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

My god, Carmello's jab step fake is the best in the world.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

The international 3 is like a layup for Melo.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Premier said:


> Yeah, LeBron definitely has the post-moves to start at PF.


The guy is Magic Johnson. He plays 1-5 spots. just play him at a different spot each quarter.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Is Santiago still in the league? I remember him with the Bucks, but is he still there?


no

ik doubt he gets anything new he's 30


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Doesn't Santiago play for Atlanta?


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Is Santiago still in the league? I remember him with the Bucks, but is he still there?


I think he got cut. I liked his enthusiasm with the Bucks, but he couldn't take PT away from Gadzuric.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I just hope the US doesnt think this will be the same PR we see come WC time......overconfidence isnt a good thing

this is a joy to watch they are playing right now, but this isnt the same opponent we will see in a couple weeks


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I am in love with this team when they're on. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



wade2shaq said:


> Doesn't Santiago play for Atlanta?


Forget it. I had him confused with Esteban Batista.


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

I have been out of the team USA loop, but are they still using a college player for this championship and olympic team like in previous years?


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

So who do you cut?

I say Bowen (Battier can do the same thing, more offense) and Jamison (no minutes for him)


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> So who do you cut?
> 
> I say Bowen (Battier can do the same thing, more offense) and Jamison (no minutes for him)


From the looks of it, Lebron, Wade, and Melo will probably not make the cut...

:biggrin:


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> So who do you cut?
> 
> I say Bowen (Battier can do the same thing, more offense) and Jamison (no minutes for him)


i agree with Bowen. i like Jamison.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Bill Walton - "San Antonio's a team nobody talks about."

Except you, Bill. Except you.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



TM said:


> i agree with Bowen. i like Jamison.


so make your 2nd cut....I'd say Miller would be my 3rd, b/c i really dont see the need of a true center by how we're playing.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Puerto Rico gave up in the third quarter, apparently.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> so make your 2nd cut....I'd say Miller would be my 3rd, b/c i really dont see the need of a true center by how we're playing.


that's who i was thinking about. what happens when kobe and amare come back. and of course JJ will get a spot. :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> so make your 2nd cut....I'd say Miller would be my 3rd, b/c i really dont see the need of a true center by how we're playing.


A center that passes very well out of the double-team and hits open shots out to 18 feet is always nice.

Brad Miller is playing much better than Chris Bosh.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Bowen will be cut. He's the best on-ball defender, but he's incapable of gambling and covering ground like the other wings. It limits his effectiveness in the defense. His poor offense and age pretty much seal the deal.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Jamison looks weird with a beard.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

good point, Premier

i forgot about Bosh.

How about Brand?


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

If you like USA, you like KVBL

Check it out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

^spam

:laugh:


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I wasn't too impressed with either Brand or Bosh tonight.

Maybe the international game just makes our post players look bad for some reason.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Hard to write Bosh off so early, but he doesn't play defense nor does he give anything on offense that the US needs.


----------



## JNice

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I have been out of the team USA loop, but are they still using a college player for this championship and olympic team like in previous years?



No ... Oden, Redick, and Morrison were part of the tryouts but none are on the real team. Of course, Redick and Morrison aren't really college players anymore. Not sure if Oden classifies as one yet.


Man ... Brad Miller is so amazingly unathletic.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

We gotta remember too....it's 1 game, Bosh is a good player we all know that...

but 2 guys gotta go home before the WC starts, so...if you can't get it done, u gotta go home

2 great players are going home regardless, thats the thing


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Brand fumbled some passes, but he did alright. His role is to knock down midrange jumpshots and play strong defense. I would let go of Miller and Bosh before him.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

LOVE the hustle right there.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

All right, Brand just won me back. :biggrin:


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

ramos turned away yet again. he's like a deformed, tall ronny turiaf


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

More like Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

pahahahaha.........


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

A clinic of defense and shooting in this 2nd half. So sweet to watch.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

what a freakin pass by Chris Paul


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

What a performance. Hopefully a lot more of these in the future.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

What a difference one half makes. Just a perfect half both offensively and defensively.


----------



## TM

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

the future is bright

til we meet again.... monday night...


----------



## Diable

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

It's going to be a shock if nobody *****es about PT on this team.Aside from Wade and Lebron I don't think anyone played many minutes.I'll look for a boxscore


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

On NBA TV they will have a live postgame show.


----------



## Local_24/7

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*

Brand should be in the starting lineup.


----------



## Like A Breath

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

I just love how Dwight Howard goes after rebounds. All hands, no tipping. Goes straight after the ball in traffic. I'll be curious to see if his playing time increases.

Wade and LeBron should be playing as many minutes as possible without getting them fatigued. They play at a blistering pace and are unselfish enough to play together.


----------



## Brandname

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Like A Breath said:


> I just love how Dwight Howard goes after rebounds. All hands, no tipping. Goes straight after the ball in traffic. I'll be curious to see if his playing time increases.
> 
> Wade and LeBron should be playing as many minutes as possible without getting them fatigued. They play at a blistering pace and are unselfish enough to play together.


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## bruindre

*Re: USA vs. Puerto Rico on ESPN*



Local_24/7 said:


> Brand should be in the starting lineup.


I agree. I thought he'd be our starting center tonight. Bosh looked poor in his first game. Why not start Brand in his place?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Anybody got a box score of the game, i wasnt able to watch it


----------



## Lynx

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Good game. Great hustle all round. Let's keep it going...


----------



## bruindre

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



Like A Breath said:


> More like Jar Jar Binks.


I found some video of Ramos from the mid-90's:
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ef2BxbPlztQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ef2BxbPlztQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## Diable

</PRE>Boxscore ​


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*



bruindre said:


> I found some video of Ramos from the mid-90's:
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ef2BxbPlztQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ef2BxbPlztQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


 :laugh: Can't believe I wasn't the only one to notice that.


----------



## Shady*

*Re: Gamethread USA-Puerto Rico Exhibition thursday 11 PM*

Since when did Elton Brand have so much acne?


----------

